# 8th Birthday Forum Meet - London, 12th November, 2016



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2016)

Date: Saturday, 12th November 2016 from 11:00 am

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Let me know if you are coming! 

Attending:
Northerner
@Robin
@Lindarose
@stephknits
@Tezzz
@Stitch147
@Barb
@gail1
@MarkT
@Steff
@Pine Marten
@ypauly


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2016)

Should be able to make that.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes I've got tickets and looking forward to it!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 16, 2016)

I recognise the picture of that pub 

I should be there too.  Possible a bit more later then when I usually turn up.  Hopefully the great eastern line is fully open by then.  We have had bus replacement services for quite a while!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 16, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I recognise the picture of that pub
> 
> I should be there too.  Possible a bit more later then when I usually turn up.  Hopefully the great eastern line is fully open by then.  We have had bus replacement services for quite a while!


I am not sure when  they finish but my friend told me she had read they were being extended to what they original stated!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 16, 2016)

Where's this London place you speak of?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Where's this London place you speak of?


Somewhere over the rainbow? The streets are paved with gold, apparently


----------



## Carolg (Oct 16, 2016)

Sorry I can't make this, or Leeds. Have a great time everyone. Will make the next Scottish meeting though


----------



## stephknits (Oct 16, 2016)

Am hoping to make this one.  Was very sad to miss Birmingham


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 16, 2016)

If I can find a place to stay Friday night (I'm studying Thursday and Friday in London) then I will be there. Pretty sure I can stay at my friends house but I'm in Spain at the moment so can't ask him. 

Put me down as coming


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Add me please!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

Tezzz said:


> Add me please!


Added!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Date: Saturday, 12th November 2016 from 11:00 am
> 
> Venue: Penderel's Oak
> 
> ...



If you have room for a large yellow Lab, I hope to be there


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

Barb said:


> If you have room for a large yellow Lab, I hope to be there


Hurrah! He's very welcome!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 17, 2016)

I might have my dodgy OH with me if people dont object.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2016)

Barb said:


> If you





Northerner said:


> Hurrah! He's very welcome!


Not at Wetherspoons, if he's not an an assistance dog. Just checked on their website.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Not at Wetherspoons, if he's not an an assistance dog. Just checked on their website.


It's an assistance doggy!  He has been there before.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Not at Wetherspoons, if he's not an an assistance dog. Just checked on their website.


He passes that test


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I might have my dodgy OH with me if people dont object.


No problems Stitch


----------



## gail1 (Oct 17, 2016)

have only just seen this as not on site much hope to attend


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2016)

gail1 said:


> have only just seen this as not on site much hope to attend


Excellent Gail, hope to see you there


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 17, 2016)

gail1 said:


> have only just seen this as not on site much hope to attend


I'm getting the 9am out of Norwich and 4.30pm return Gail. So if you want to meet me to travel together just let me know. And you can stop me buying KitKats on the journey!


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 19, 2016)

Alas - I hoped to come but am double booked with another meeting, so probably not . I hope y'all have a great time though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Alas - I hoped to come but am double booked with another meeting, so probably not . I hope y'all have a great time though


That's a shame  It had better be important if you are choosing it over a Forum Meet!  Hope you can make it along to a future event


----------



## MarkT (Oct 25, 2016)

Put in the "other" MarkT....Should we go in matching jumpers, just to confuse Northerner?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Put in the "other" MarkT....Should we go in matching jumpers, just to confuse Northerner?


Haha! I look forward to seeing double


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I look forward to seeing double


Tempted...just worried might have to cancel at short notice if need to work that day...


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 25, 2016)

Be good to meet you if you can make it Bubbsie  
And 2 x Mark T should be interesting!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Tempted...just worried might have to cancel at short notice if need to work that day...


Well it would be very good to see you there if you can make it  Don't worry if you need to change plans at the last moment, we'll still speak to you!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 25, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Be good to meet you if you can make it Bubbsie
> And 2 x Mark T should be interesting!


Will try my best Linda...be good to put a face to all those names...


----------



## gail1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I'm getting the 9am out of Norwich and 4.30pm return Gail. So if you want to meet me to travel together just let me know. And you can stop me buying KitKats on the journey!


dont know what time yet  but would love to meet you


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok Gail just let me know when you do


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 31, 2016)

I was planning on coming (even though it's a 4 hour train journey each way) but Mrs Jonsi has us booked for something else that day 

the Leeds one isn't possible either as that takes more than 4 hours by train. I'd have to get up at stupid o'clock to get there by midday and leave at 15:00 to be home by 21:00.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I was planning on coming (even though it's a 4 hour train journey each way) but Mrs Jonsi has us booked for something else that day
> 
> the Leeds one isn't possible either as that takes more than 4 hours by train. I'd have to get up at stupid o'clock to get there by midday and leave at 15:00 to be home by 21:00.


Sorry you won't be able to make it @Jonsi  Tell Mrs Jonsi to check with us before she goes booking you up for stuff!   Hope you are able to make it to a future one 

I went Southampton to Glasgow a couple of times - 13 hours each direction  Flew up this year, took an hour!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 31, 2016)

Jonsi bach lets organise our own at Chester. There must be enough of us within a reasonable reach of the city and it's a lively old place. Might be worth a punt. There must be enough of us within train journey, car, boat, hovercraft, taxi, horse, donkey or aeroplane reach of the city to make it a possibility. Think about it and let me know. If enough of you are game then I will organise one. C'mon folks you know you all want to.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach lets organise our own at Chester. There must be enough of us within a reasonable reach of the city and it's a lively old place. Might be worth a punt. There must be enough of us within train journey, car, boat, hovercraft, taxi, horse, donkey or aeroplane reach of the city to make it a possibility. Think about it and let me know. If enough of you are game then I will organise one. C'mon folks you know you all want to.


I'm up for it.  I've never been to Chester.  What say you @Jonsi and @Owen...and @anyoneelseinthearea? 

NB: I'll be abroad 7-31 December so a date in January would be good for me.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 1, 2016)

I can get to Chester easily ...just 90 minutes on a train.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi bach lets organise our own at Chester. There must be enough of us within a reasonable reach of the city and it's a lively old place. Might be worth a punt. There must be enough of us within train journey, car, boat, hovercraft, taxi, horse, donkey or aeroplane reach of the city to make it a possibility. Think about it and let me know. If enough of you are game then I will organise one. C'mon folks you know you all want to.


I'm def in - live just outside Crewe so good for me.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok folks I will start a separate thread with a meet up at Chester. If you can all throw dates at me which don't suit you all then I will work a date to suit everybody. It will be fantastic to meet any of you who can make it.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2016)

I could do Chester - years since I was there


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I could do Chester - years since I was there




Added to the Chester list. I will be delighted to see you again


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I can get to Chester easily ...just 90 minutes on a train.




Added to the Chester list. It will be great to meet North Wales greatest superstar


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm up for it.  I've never been to Chester.  What say you @Jonsi and @Owen...and @anyoneelseinthearea?
> 
> NB: I'll be abroad 7-31 December so a date in January would be good for me.



Added to the Chester list. Gawd what have I let myself in for ? I still have the heebie geebies from Birmingham


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Added to the Chester list. Gawd what have I let myself in for ? I still have the heebie geebies from Birmingham



*Heebie*-*jeebies* or *heebie jeebies* is an American English idiom used to describe a particular type of anxiety usually related to a certain person or place. For example, "She gives me the *heebie jeebies*," meaning, "She makes me uncomfortably nervous."

How very dare you!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Added to the Chester list. I will be delighted to see you again




But I will see you before then, In Leeds?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 1, 2016)

Hazel said:


> But I will see you before then, In Leeds?




Sorry my little chucky egg but I wasn't planning on making Leeds. It will be great to see you in Chester though. I might even have a sneaky piece of mistletoe stuck up my sleeve


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Sorry my little chucky egg but I wasn't planning on making Leeds. It will be great to see you in Chester though. I might even have a sneaky piece of mistletoe stuck up my sleeve




That's too bad - shame


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2016)

Only week to go - hope you are all still able to come along!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'll be there. For once there are no planned engineering works on my trains into london. And ive planned my walking route from liverpool street to the pub.
If people are still around and want to finish the day off with a bang, this is going on at 5.15 down at the Thames.
https://lordmayorsshow.london/fireworks/


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

Also, as it the Lord Mayors show that day, be careful with road closures (if planning on getting busses) and lots of people about (pick-pockets especially).


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh yes I'll be there  
I've also got my walk from Liverpool Street sorted! 
Looking forward to meeting or re meeting you all


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

What time are you getting into Liverpool Street @Lindarose ?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

Should arrive at 11 How about you?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

My train is due in at 10.50. Shall we walk together?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh yes that will be lovely if you don't mind waiting for me. Shall we swap numbers and I'll ring you when I'm there?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont mind waiting for you at all. I'll send you a message with my number.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

Great thanks. At least I'll definitely get there and won't be wandering aimlessly through the streets of London!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

I walk round London a lot, so know my way round.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 4, 2016)

Ooh, will try to get there at 11 too ad walk with you if that's ok?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh yes Steph of course We will be a gang of girlies hitting London!  Shall I send you my number or gave you got it?


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sounds like a plan Steph. I would say meet under the clock, but there isnt really one there!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm on the Liverpool Street line also.  But I'm stopping at Stratford (Lego store) on my way in.

Although even when I don't stop for a shop, I usually jump on the central line at Stratford and go to Chancellory Lane or Holborn as it tends to be quicker then changing at Liverpool Street.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I'm on the Liverpool Street line also.  But I'm stopping at Stratford (Lego store) on my way in.
> 
> Although even when I don't stop for a shop, I usually jump on the central line at Stratford and go to Chancellory Lane or Holborn as it tends to be quicker then changing at Liverpool Street.



We're walking from Liverpool Street to the pub!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> We're walking from Liverpool Street to the pub!


I suspect I'd get lots of complaints if I did that.  Although it's well within his distance.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I suspect I'd get lots of complaints if I did that.  Although it's well within his distance.


Piggy back!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Piggy back!


He is somewhat heavier then he used to be!

Any volunteers?


----------



## grainger (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry won't be able to make it afterall. my hubby just surprised me with a night away . Hope you all have a great meet up x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2016)

grainger said:


> Sorry won't be able to make it afterall. my hubby just surprised me with a night away . Hope you all have a great meet up x


And he didn't invite us?   Hope you have a fabulous time, and that we get to see you at another meet in the future


----------



## Mark T (Nov 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Sounds like a plan Steph. I would say meet under the clock, but there isnt really one there!


There is a clock in the tower outside the entrance/exits.  You just have to decide if it's the Liverpool street or Bishopsgate exits.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 4, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Oh yes Steph of course We will be a gang of girlies hitting London!  Shall I send you my number or gave you got it?


Yes please, message me with your number!  Will check train times and get back with arrival time.


----------



## Barb (Nov 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Only week to go - hope you are all still able to come along!


Hope to be there plus an extra couple of humans (depending on work commitments) and a newly qualified dog


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

Barb said:


> Hope to be there plus an extra couple of humans (depending on work commitments) and a newly qualified dog


Excellent!  Looking forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll be there. I'm catching the coach from Oxford park and ride to Marble Arch, so arrival time a bit erratic depending on traffic ( and how many shops I pop into down Oxford Street on the way)


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> *Heebie*-*jeebies* or *heebie jeebies* is an American English idiom used to describe a particular type of anxiety usually related to a certain person or place.


I thought the Hee Bee Gee Bees were a 1980s parody group, who sang meaningless songs in very high voices.


----------



## Steff (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,
Hopefully I will be along but a change in work in last 2 weeks(resigned)means just gotta see how finances stand.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Steff said:


> Hi,
> Hopefully I will be along but a change in work in last 2 weeks(resigned)means just gotta see how finances stand.


Hope to see you there Steff!


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope y'all have a great time - unfortunately it clashes with the branch AGM of a society we're involved in, so I hope to make it another time


----------



## gail1 (Nov 7, 2016)

coming for deafinate got my dla today know theres works on norwich to london line hope to get 9am train if i can get up early enough


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

gail1 said:


> coming for deafinate got my dla today know theres works on norwich to london line hope to get 9am train if i can get up early enough


Hope you have a trouble-free journey Gail - see you soon!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope you can make it Gail. I'll look out for you at station as I'm getting 9am train too.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Only week to go - hope you are all still able to come along!


Looks good to me, not far from the station. An old bank. Sorry this was for the Leeds Meet


----------



## ypauly (Nov 8, 2016)

We have our coach tickets for London, hoping to make it to Leeds too


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2016)

Paul - that is brilliant news - looking forward to seeing you both in Leeds


----------



## ypauly (Nov 9, 2016)

The feeling is mutual Hazel, we are hoping to bring our new grandson too


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh Paul, even better xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

ypauly said:


> We have our coach tickets for London, hoping to make it to Leeds too


Hurrah! 



ypauly said:


> The feeling is mutual Hazel, we are hoping to bring our new grandson too


Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 9, 2016)

Ack, I've just had an email about the meeting I was going to on Saturday - the main speaker cannot now attend, so I may be able to join y'all after all! Might be a bit later than 11am though - how do we recognise each other, do we wear a green carnation or something...?


----------



## stephknits (Nov 9, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Ack, I've just had an email about the meeting I was going to on Saturday - the main speaker cannot now attend, so I may be able to join y'all after all! Might be a bit later than 11am though - how do we recognise each other, do we wear a green carnation or something...?


Last time the diabetes fairy made an appearance!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Ack, I've just had an email about the meeting I was going to on Saturday - the main speaker cannot now attend, so I may be able to join y'all after all! Might be a bit later than 11am though - how do we recognise each other, do we wear a green carnation or something...?


The Diabetes Fairy will be on one of our tables  Don't worry about the time, we'll be there most of the day


----------



## Mark T (Nov 9, 2016)

It's looking like it's going to be a pretty packed meeting in London!


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> The Diabetes Fairy will be on one of our tables  Don't worry about the time, we'll be there most of the day
> 
> View attachment 2237


What on earth are you doing to her in the picture? She looks like she's wired up for electric shock treatment!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> What on earth are you doing to her in the picture? She looks like she's wired up for electric shock treatment!


We can but hope!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> What on earth are you doing to her in the picture? She looks like she's wired up for electric shock treatment!


Hehe!  It's from when she was staying with @pottersusan, learning some craft skills


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  It's from when she was staying with @pottersusan, learning some craft skills


Ah yes, I remember, she flew off the wheel! I always suspected she wasn't using her own wings.


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi. I'm not going to be able to come now. Not got the finances. Sorry.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2016)

Amberzak said:


> Hi. I'm not going to be able to come now. Not got the finances. Sorry.


Aw, sorry to hear this @Amberzak  I hope you will be able to come along to a future event


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  It's from when she was staying with @pottersusan, learning some craft skills


She was learning Viking Knitting at the time though she did get a bit of a shock! (I hid the batteries well)


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 11, 2016)

See you all tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 11, 2016)

Me too! See at Liverpool street stitch!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2016)

Bring your brollies everyone!  Hope everyone has a safe and pleasant journey, I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow  Look out for the Diabetes Fairy if you are not sure if you will recognise any of the humans


----------



## Flower (Nov 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Look out for the Diabetes Fairy



Any chance you could encourage her to visit the Tower of London? There must be multiple olde English laws she's broken that deserve a spell in the Tower with the ravens 

Have a great time everyone that's going


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 11, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Me too! See at Liverpool street stitch!


See you at Liverpool street. May need to use the tube if weather is too bad.


----------



## Amberzak (Nov 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Aw, sorry to hear this @Amberzak  I hope you will be able to come along to a future event


Yeah. Next time. It's just going in Thursday and yesterday and such.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 12, 2016)

Have a fab forum meet, ev1.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry Guys - Daughter been let down by lads helping her move flat....Dad's been drafted in as a last minute replacement!
Unlikely to be finished in time to get to meet up. Enjoy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Sorry Guys - Daughter been let down by lads helping her move flat....Dad's been drafted in as a last minute replacement!
> Unlikely to be finished in time to get to meet up. Enjoy


Aw  Sorry to hear this Mark - was hoping to meet two Mark Ts at the same Meet!  Hope the move goes well!


----------



## ypauly (Nov 12, 2016)

En route.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm up! 
Weather awfull but still coming.
I wonder if I can walk from Victoria Station faster than the 73 bus.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Tezzz said:


> I'm up!
> Weather awfull but still coming.
> I wonder if I can walk from Victoria Station faster than the 73 bus.


If you're planning on getting a bus double check road closures and diversions due to road closures for Lord mayors show.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 12, 2016)

Stitch, I'll be power walking accross town! I'll follow the bus route.

Hopefully it will get my BG into single figures after the Sausage muffin I have promised myself.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 12, 2016)

Hope you can make it Bubbsie! Know it's a miserable day but will be lovely to meet you if you can join us 
My train running a bit late due to weather. Honestly it's only a bit of rain! Currently arriving 11.05. Will be in touch Stitch and Steph if later as don't want you hanging around too long for me!


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 12, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Hope you can make it Bubbsie! Know it's a miserable day but will be lovely to meet you if you can join us
> My train running a bit late due to weather. Honestly it's only a bit of rain! Currently arriving 11.05. Will be in touch Stitch and Steph if later as don't want you hanging around too long for me!


Attempting to get myself ready now...dealing with the prospect of getting the train...then a cab...always drive...dam the Lord Mayors Show...no doubt will be late...hope someone is still there when I do eventually arrive...if it's just the diabetes fairy...may cry.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

On the train to Liverpool street. Miserable weather. Got my OH with me.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2016)

We are at Liverpool Street having emptied the Lego shop at Stratford!


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been on a coach stuck in a jam on the M40 for the last half hour! Now thankfully moving, and just coming in to central London. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 12, 2016)

We are on-site and have bagsied a table in the usual position.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 12, 2016)

In a taxi from the coach station, sod that power walking malarky


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2016)

Hope everyone has an enjoyable day and a safe journey home


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2016)

Back home, much better journey going home! Lovely to meet everyone today, hope everyone gets home safely.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm home too now. Didn't get to chat Robin but still lovely to meet you and everyone else. Had a great time


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

We had a great time. Not home yet! Decided to have a mooch round Covent garden then hamleys. Just had dinner and about to head home. Was great meeting everyone.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2016)

A huge thank you to everyone who came along today - it really is a tonic for me to meet such lovely people, one and all 

Hideous journey on the way home - problems still continuing from this morning so my train was cancelled  Had to catch another that was jam-packed standing room only leaving Waterloo...and then it stopped at Clapham Junction to let some more people on!  I was fortunate enough to be standing just where someone got off at Fleet, so got their seat  Then, my train from Southampton Central was delayed by another half hour (and it's only a 10-minute journey!). What a rubbish state our railways are in, so much for all this wonderful private investment (although I believe Network Rail is publicly-subsidised). It really did make me feel for those poor commuters on Southern Trains who've had this sort of thing almost every day with the ongoing industrial action 

Anyway, rant over - I still had a great time meeting you all so it was worth it, a fabulous turnout!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2016)

A big thank you to MarkT and L for my present, I'll try and tackle it tomorrow when my brain is a little less frazzled  And the Fairy says thank you for her poppy!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh, and isn't Ken just the most adorable dog ever?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 12, 2016)

That sounds really rubbish Northerner. Glad you're home now and hopefully have a relaxing evening. 
I love these get togethers Wish I could make it to more but a treat when I do get there.


----------



## stephknits (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for a great day!  Hope everyone's terrible journeys were worth it and I didn't jinx Bubbsie's return


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Ken is adorable. We're on our way home now after a slightly naughty dinner of pizza. Not tested yet. It was a festive pizza, so had salami, butternut squash, roasted garlic, mozzarella, basil and brussel sprouts on it! Was delicious. Might be paying for it with extremely high levels though.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

Home now. Thanks all fora great day. Trev enjoyed himself. Went from 7.5 to 9.6 after the pizza.


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Ken is adorable. We're on our way home now after a slightly naughty dinner of pizza. Not tested yet. It was a festive pizza, so had salami, butternut squash, roasted garlic, mozzarella, basil and brussel sprouts on it! Was delicious. Might be paying for it with extremely high levels though.


Really, Stitch! And after we'd all carb counted our lunches so carefully! Have to admit, got home and discovered Daughter had taken over the kitchen in my absence and made scones....and left them out...and the jam...Just had to sample one, obv.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 12, 2016)

Well if it's confession time I had a bar of CDM at Liverpool Street. But was afraid Steph or Gail might see me with it so ate it so fast it didn't touch the sides!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 12, 2016)

I had chicken and salad at lunch, so made up for it at dinner!


----------



## Steff (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi guys,
Firstly sorry I could not attend finances did not stretch in the end, I knew it was going to be a nightmare for some of you travelling when I saw this morning it was the Lords Mayors show as well as issues at Waterloo for most of day.
Glad you got home Alan even though you had a nightmare


----------



## Carolg (Nov 13, 2016)

Good to hear you all had a good time, despite weather and transport


----------



## Barb (Nov 13, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Good to hear you all had a good time, despite weather and transport


Lovely to meet everyone at yesterday's meet. Our journey home wasn't too bad but someone had a wet undercarriage and filthy feet when we reached our destination - I really must stop splashing through puddles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Steff said:


> Hi guys,
> Firstly sorry I could not attend finances did not stretch in the end, I knew it was going to be a nightmare for some of you travelling when I saw this morning it was the Lords Mayors show as well as issues at Waterloo for most of day.
> Glad you got home Alan even though you had a nightmare


Really sorry you were unable to make it @Steff - you were missed!  Hope you can get a good new job soon, and see you at the next one. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes Barb you mustn't set a bad example to adorable Ken! 
Was lovely to meet you all


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2016)

Sounds like you all had a good meet.    Diabetics are the best.
Looking forward to this Saturday at Leeds


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oh, and isn't Ken just the most adorable dog ever?


He is GORGEOUS and it was lovely putting faces to names  I'm just sorry about the rotten trains, but I'm smug cos I had only a few stops on the tube


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 13, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Thanks everyone for a great day!  Hope everyone's terrible journeys were worth it and I didn't jinx Bubbsie's return


Oh no Steph...not at all...Journey home  was fine...got to Kings Cross...train waiting at platform...got a double seat all to myself...don't remember all of the journey home...the problem was the journey there...and serves me right for getting a taxi...rather than walking...bit sore...feeling better...thank you.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A few pictures from the Meet, courtesy of @Mark T's young assistant



These don't open northerner


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> These don't open northerner


About to say exactly the same


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> These don't open northerner


Will investigate!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Here you go 

The Diabetes Fairy
 

Stitch
 

L-R @Pine Marten , @Northerner , @Robin , Jen, wife of @ypauly 
 

@stephknits , @Lindarose


----------



## Amigo (Nov 13, 2016)

I recognise Stitch and northerner but who are the other folk please?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I recognise Stitch and northerner but who are the other folk please?


Updated!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks northie, lovely to see everyone


----------



## Robin (Nov 13, 2016)

Ooh, is that @Bubbsie in the corner of Steph and Linda's photo? She looks a bit blurry..concussed perhaps?....( sorry, Bubbsie, had to be done. We should have been offering you first aid!)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ooh, is that @Bubbsie in the corner of Steph and Linda's photo? She looks a bit concussed....( sorry, Bubbsie, had to be done. We should have been offering you first aid!)


See, I hadn't met @Bubbsie before, so I didn't realise she didn't always look so blurry!


----------



## Mark T (Nov 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ooh, is that @Bubbsie in the corner of Steph and Linda's photo? She looks a bit blurry..concussed perhaps?....( sorry, Bubbsie, had to be done. We should have been offering you first aid!)


Yes it was Bubbsie.  She must have been moving at the time, my camera doesn't like moving things and the little one doesn't hold it that steady.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 14, 2016)

great day nice to meet friends old and new


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2016)

gail1 said:


> great day nice to meet friends old and new


It was good to see you again Gail  I hope that you make swift progress with your move to better care and support


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 14, 2016)

gail1 said:


> great day nice to meet friends old and new



Was great meeting you Gail


----------

